# Reactors



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

My TLF Phosban has clogged twice in the last week, it is hard to load, and now the lid is stuck, making it very difficult for me to service. Does anyone have a recommendation for a reactor? I'm just wanting to run carbon, the Phosban seems to work great for GFO.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Aquatic Kingdom had a bunch of SWC reactors on sale a wile ago. 
Personally I like Avast and GEO. they looked pretty good.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> Aquatic Kingdom had a bunch of SWC reactors on sale a wile ago.
> Personally I like Avast and GEO. they looked pretty good.


Thanks. Do any of them have removable media? I don't particularly like that I have to take out the whole reactor to swap the media.


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re reactor*

I have almost new swc reactor and pump that I would trade for some frags, it is the large swc reactor, it about 3 time the size of the TLF reactor.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I used to have TLF but switched entirely to NextReef.

All the plumbing is attached to the top and the bottom body is entirely removable by flange screws. So to replace the media all you have to do is unscrew the flanges and pop off the body which has all the media.

They are pricey but saves a lot of hassle.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c378011922/p17693401.html


----------

